
New Study Finds That Most Redditors Dont Actually Read the Articles They Vote On - coreyp_1
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/vbz49j/new-study-finds-that-most-redditors-dont-actually-read-the-articles-they-vote-on
======
coreyp_1
I didn't write the article, but am a co-author on the paper mentioned, and
wrote the browser plugin that gathered the data.

This Motherboard article made the front page of Reddit today.

------
db48x
I don't think this is a very surprising result, just going by the title.

~~~
coreyp_1
LOL

The funny thing is that there are _so_ many comments that say "what about X?"
or "they didn't control for Y!", but that they would know otherwise if they
actually read the article and/or the paper!

